# PT 111 G2 sight



## Winterset (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello, new here. Any suggestions for front sight. Or front and back. Have a tight budget.
Thank you,


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

Williams Gun Sight, Inc. | Gun sights for rifles, pistols, shotguns, muzzleloaders, and more

there you go


----------



## Rickster49 (Feb 22, 2014)

Winterset; Just wondering why you want a new sights....True the sights are plastic but rarely do you see fully adjustable sights on a handgun in this price class. I just got mine sighted in right on the button at 10 yards with my practice reload. Shoots factory FMJs to nearly the same POI. I have been very pleased my little 9mm and will stay with the factory sights unless/until one of them breaks. Wonder if sight breakage would be covered under the lifetime warranty??? That, I don't know...


----------

